# Sliver Battery Project



## shyknee (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not sure where to start ,But this does have a lot to do with refining.
I would like to make a large silver oxide battery with as much silver as I can get together
what would be the best way to make silver (I) oxide and or silver (II) oxide as pure as possible starting with 999 refined silver bars .I have 5 oz to start with so for now lets call a 5 oz silver battery .
Ideas for the configuration ,packaging , materials , designs will be apreciated .
I would like to see how powerful a battery we can make that is fully recyclable (well maybe not the zinc)


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 9, 2010)

This link may help;
http://www.saltlakemetals.com/Silver_Oxide.htm

Jim


----------



## shyknee (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link jim
but I rather we make it our selves cheaper than 66.00+shipping per 25grams


----------



## 4metals (Jul 9, 2010)

If you add liquid caustic to silver nitrate you will precipitate silver oxide. It can be melted without generating a lot of smoke and you will be back to silver metal. If you filter the black silver oxide out and rinse it well you should have what you need.


----------



## shyknee (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks 4metals 
That is exactly what i was looking for 
so you say that I do not need to precipitate it as a chloride first then add the caustic ,
just go straight from nitrate to caustic for the oxide :?: this is great it eliminates a step that I was planing to do .
is there a violent reaction (should I add caustic to nitrate or vice versa or it does not matter?)

thanks again for the help
I also read that to change the silver oxide to metal with out heating or karo syrup is to add H2O2 3% is this safe ? It also produces a lot of oxygen so no sparks or flame nearby.
If this is true then it sounds so much easier to reduce to silver metal


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 10, 2010)

The reaction can be violent if you have excess nitric acid in the silver nitrate solution.


----------



## shyknee (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks GSP
I will do a very small test first 
I appreciate the heads up 
what about the H2O2 to convert silver oxide back to metallic silver ?Would it work and would it be a complete conversion ?


----------



## 4metals (Jul 10, 2010)

Peroxide will work but you were asking about making silver oxide, peroxide will reduce you back to silver metal. 

Peroxide also stains your clothing, corn syrup doesn't. After years of doing this stuff I honestly don't think I have 1 shirt without a stain on it so I would pick the corn syrup.


----------



## shyknee (Jul 10, 2010)

4metals said:


> Peroxide will work but you were asking about making silver oxide, peroxide will reduce you back to silver metal.
> 
> Peroxide also stains your clothing, corn syrup doesn't. After years of doing this stuff I honestly don't think I have 1 shirt without a stain on it so I would pick the corn syrup.



The reason I was asking is that during the building and testing I will more than likely have to recycle it from oxide to metal and back to a clean new silver oxide.
the used silver oxide will be contaminated with zinc and zinc oxide


I am going to need suggestions for a membrane material that will not degrade in a caustic electrolyte


----------

